# Introduction the N gauge Polar Express (best attempt)



## N-Designer (Jan 1, 2022)

This video shows it all since I began it. We (the wife and I,) started this idea out on our indoor coffee table only having to move it to something more workable as it grew in thought and size. 
Hope you enjoy this video. 
If you want me to detail a step by step process on how it was done, please reply in the comments. This is my second attempt at anything in N. My first attempt
was a person who wanted a train set inside a coffee table with a glass top. My third was making hanging track sets. Most of these involved problem solving as each issue that came up needed some kind of solution. I personally think that taking something so small in N gauge and printing it out so it works on your layout is the best challenge of all. 
Polar Express in N







Table insert with fiber optics night stars








Table insert without the glass
(Everything was 3d Printed and hand painted)


----------

